# Sign Problem



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a question and need some help, I open my own karate school back In April and there are still many things I am learning about running a business.  When I first opened I asked the landlord if I could reface the old sign on my building and he say yes. Then I refaced the sign on my building as well as took care of all the permits and got it-repaired   witch ended up costing me over $700.00.  2 months ago I had a pizza place move in and reface the front of the building. He took my sign down witch I said was ok because he said he was going to get it repainted to match and then put it back up. He did get it repainted.  But for the last 45 days has just been laying on top of the roof weighting to be put back up he keeps saying he will put it when he has time but have not seen any tries. So I hired a friend on Friday who does signs for a living to help put it back up. We try to put it back on the roof but when we called the landlord about it he did not want it put on the roof just the front place where it was before but now the place has titles there. So I was out the money I Paid my friend on Friday and still do not have my sign back up what should I do & Is it responsibility of the person who took it down to put it back up. We are going to have a meeting Monday but want to get some ideas before I go into the meeting. I have 1 sign up now but the main one is down and I feel each day I do not have one I could be losing a possible student.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Threaten with legal council if your sign is not up in a week. Betcha he'll get it done then.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2008)

so he is the one who has to put it back up then? well i do have pre paid legal so i could call them to write a letter. also terry check ur pm message


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 20, 2008)

Technically it is the landlords building and he should have the last say on if the sign goes back up or not.  If he says it goes back up in the old spot then who ever took it down should be responsible for putting it back up. Or at least that is what I think.
I will agree a legal paper from your attorney may help it get back up faster.  They are after all taking business away from you because people can no longer see where you are as your advertisement in the form of a school sign is no longer visible


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> I have a question and need some help, I open my own karate school back In April and there are still many things I am learning about running a business. When I first opened I asked the landlord if I could reface the old sign on my building and he say yes. Then I refaced the sign on my building as well as took care of all the permits and got it-repaired witch ended up costing me over $700.00. 2 months ago I had a pizza place move in and reface the front of the building. He took my sign down witch I said was ok because he said he was going to get it repainted to match and then put it back up. He did get it repainted. But for the last 45 days has just been laying on top of the roof weighting to be put back up he keeps saying he will put it when he has time but have not seen any tries. So I hired a friend on Friday who does signs for a living to help put it back up. We try to put it back on the roof but when we called the landlord about it he did not want it put on the roof just the front place where it was before but now the place has titles there. So I was out the money I Paid my friend on Friday and still do not have my sign back up what should I do & Is it responsibility of the person who took it down to put it back up. We are going to have a meeting Monday but want to get some ideas before I go into the meeting. I have 1 sign up now but the main one is down and I feel each day I do not have one I could be losing a possible student.


 
First off.....congratulations on opening your school!
Regarding the sign, I would look at your lease agreement carefully first. Is there anything that related to signs or your situation. I learned from my first lease to have as much spelled out as possible. If there is nothing in your lease that helps settle this than I recommend tryng to communicate one more time with your landlord. Write out all of your concerns on paper and go over it with him.
I agree that going the legal route can get you some leverage but I don't recommend rushing into this since its not the best way to start a good relationship with him. Building a good relationship with your landlord can be a big help to you and your business in the long run.
If  trying one more time to work this out peacefully is ineffective, then talking to an attorney is the next step if you aren't happy with the situation. Good signage is important and you have a business to get off the ground!
Having a good relationship with your landlord is important and I hope you are able to work it out.
I hope this helps and let us know how it goes!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 20, 2008)

TallAdam,
Let me offer you some advice.
You're going to get lots of well meaning and well intended advice here.  It may even be good!

But it's not a substitute for solid legal guidance if you're asking legal questions.  You need an attorney for that -- not martial artists.  You wouldn't go to a lawyer to learn how to kick and punch; don't go to a martial artist for legal guidance.  (Yes, I know, there are lawyers who are martial artists -- but I'm sure you get the point I'm making.)

Review your lease; it may be covered.  Do talk to the landlord -- and document the meeting.  I'd suggest sending him a letter or even an email following the meeting, summarizing what was decided.  Let's say he says he'll put the sign up by the next Friday; send him a letter saying something like "as we discussed on Monday, you'll put the sign I purchased up by Friday."  This'll help you build your case if it does go the legal route.

Prepaid legal is a nice thing -- but you may find that you'd be better served professionally developing a relationship and keeping a lawyer's office on retainer.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2008)

jks9199  thanks yea i know i wanted to get other peoples input before i did get legal advice since this is free advice unlike going to see my attorney.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 20, 2008)

If you do to the legal route, keep something in mind.  If the agreement that the other guy would put the sign back up was just a handshake/verbal agreement, it is going to make things a bit more difficult.  Especially if he took it down with your permission.  

Now....if he took it down without asking, that's a different deal.  But there was a verbal agreement to put it back up...the problem is that verbal agreements are hard to enforce.  DEFINATELY go talk to a lawyer about it and get his/her advice.  

Although, talking to the other guy again might be worth a shot as well.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 22, 2008)

ALRIGHT GOOD NEWS. I talked to my landlord and he said well get it up FRIDAY but I have to pay for it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 22, 2008)

At least it will be back up and that is a positve


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 22, 2008)

And after it is up, you may investigate a civil suit to get your money back...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with Mbuzzy on this, they took it down and you have to pay to get it back up.


----------

